# Meet Pablo our new kitten!



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Pablo is a cutie but he is keeping every animal and human in the house on their toes. I have not had a kitten (just adult cats) in loonngg time. I've forgotten how just how much stuff they get into and how many surprises they have!




http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jadagreen/media/pablocrafty.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jadagreen/media/pablocrafty.jpg.html


----------



## indig0 (Sep 2, 2013)

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

He's gorgeous!:3


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Is he a Maincoon? He's a big Kitty and real fluffy cute!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

He is very heavy even in his small body and he is growing fast. He has really big paws. His fur feels like cashmere but so far it does not mat at all. I am pretty sure he is going to resemble a Mainecoon or Siberian.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is Pablo enjoying watching the fish?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually I had to go buy all new tank lids for security. He is a little to curious about them now.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Lovely boy! His fur/markings are beautiful.  I love his white "eyeliner" and his fuzzy paw hair-tufts, too cute!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

He is so cute! His fur is a beautiful color.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks! He has severe separation anxiety though. When we are gone we put him in the bathroom for his own safety and so he doesn't harass the other kitties. He occcasionally like to tackle and bite them. They won't defend themselves except to run and he pursues and tackles and bites more.

Last night when we went out he ripped a vent off the wall (it seems one screw was missing) and we found him in the downstairs bathroom vent upside down when we got home. Fortunately, he was just a little dusty and wasn't hurt. Getting him out was just a matter of unscrewing the vent cover. It was very disconcerting.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

He sounds like my cat, James! He climbs the side of the house when he wants to get in!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I heard something fall he broke a fish tank today : ( it just had plants in it. Still not delighted he broke a tank. I hope he get a litte bit more careful as he gets older.


----------

